# Holcoglossum



## Martin (Dec 19, 2012)

Two species flowered recently:




Holcoglossum lingulatum von epicphals auf Flickr




Holcoglossum lingulatum von epicphals auf Flickr




Holcoglossum lingulatum von epicphals auf Flickr




Holcoglossum wangii von epicphals auf Flickr




Holcoglossum wangii von epicphals auf Flickr

and the natural hybrid between both:




Holcoglossum lingulatum x wangii von epicphals auf Flickr




Holcoglossum lingulatum x wangii von epicphals auf Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. wangii is the only one we commonly see here. I can't say I like the hybrid better than either of the species.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice, I especially like wangii. Hologlossum makes an interesting hybrid with Neofinetia (Vanda) falcata.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2012)

Sweet flowers.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 19, 2012)

I like'em! How do you grow them?


----------



## Stone (Dec 20, 2012)

Those are really..really...nice..


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2012)

wonderful ones!!!!


----------



## Martin (Dec 20, 2012)

Great that you like them.



wjs2nd said:


> I like'em! How do you grow them?



The origin of thoose species is mostly China and Vietnam, so I grow them with intermediate conditions and a bit drier over winter.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 20, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice, good growing !!!! Jean


----------

